
New research considers 'growing' drones - cpeterso
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-36694899
======
LoSboccacc
Tl:dr they have an unproven process and a pretty animation and are basically
fishing for founding

~~~
adamweld
Don't forget the clickbait headline.

~~~
harryf
The BBC usually flags it's dodgier stories by using single quotes somewhere in
the title e.g considers 'growing' drones in this case or
[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-
canada-36700571](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36700571) ...
'second' gator.

------
Aelinsaar
What a puff piece.

> _Prof Cronin admits that creating even small aircraft out of chemicals
> "would be very challenging"._

Hey then goes on to say it might work "some time in the future". Well sure,
along with cold fusion and eternal life. "Someday" is not much of a
prediction, especially for a business!

~~~
venomsnake
Tell that to Elizabeth Holmes ...

~~~
Aelinsaar
If only someone had!

------
jwatte
Most of the time of building is not spent shaping the parts, but in assembly,
integration, and qualification. I see no improvement in those areas, so the
article doesn't really being any real light.

------
PhasmaFelis
> _An animated video of what it might be like is almost a scene out of Star
> Wars "Attack of the Clones"._

There's the irrelevant pop-culture namedrop that every science article has to
have for some reason.

------
monk_e_boy
Eyes are just squishy cameras

------
anotheryou
Would be interesting to grow anything. Buzzing in with "drones" disqualifies
it with the title...

------
harshnisar
Prey by Michael Crichton.

